# The Differences Of



## d17oug18 (Jul 4, 2009)

Limbata and Carolina, I have both and they seem to be the exact same species. Any Help on this matter would be appreciated. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2009)

I think they are close, but not the same. I still have a hard time telling them apart.


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2009)

I never thought they looked that close. Carolina have just a few color patterns they are found in and the limbatas are different in that aspect.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 4, 2009)

Rick that did not help me at all. :lol: i still do not know the difference, i think i have both. but the only thing i can tell is that one is smaller about an inch smaller.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry, can't help with personal experiences, never seen a limbata.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 5, 2009)

1) S. carolina often has a gray color morph that I have never seen in S. limbata.

2) Although Internet sources give the same max size (7cm) for both species, I have always found adult S. carolina to be noticably smaller than S. limbata.

3) In adult female S. carolina, the wings do not extend as far down the abdomen as in S. limbata and leave maybe 3-4 posterior segments exposed. In S. limbata, only one or two are exposed.

4) S.carolina is much more of an ambush predator than S. limbata, especially with crix. It will wait patiently until the cric climbs the Twig of Death and then grabs it. S. limbata, both adults and nymphs, will shimmy down the twig and grab the cric, ready or not.

Not a very scientific coparison, but I hope it helps.


----------



## agent A (Jul 5, 2009)

what about s. californica?


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 5, 2009)

well i am now convinced that my mantis is either S. cali.(regilosa) or whatever, or the S. Carolina, does anyone know the differences between these too? i dont think its worth write another Topic for this. I do know that my eggs hatched only when i put a heat lamp on it, Doesnt the regilosa need a diopuase period? I so confused on what my mantis is now, If someone has all 3 species i will buy a couple of each. I want to know what i have now lol. I only have the male left and he is at least 3 inches if not a little bigger, i bought some Limbatas and there about 2 inches maybe bigger. Found another species that confuses me lol. Mantises are alot more complex than i thought.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> well i am now convinced that my mantis is either S. cali.(regilosa) or whatever, or the S. Carolina, does anyone know the differences between these too? i dont think its worth write another Topic for this. I do know that my eggs hatched only when i put a heat lamp on it, Doesnt the regilosa need a diopuase period? I so confused on what my mantis is now, If someone has all 3 species i will buy a couple of each. I want to know what i have now lol. I only have the male left and he is at least 3 inches if not a little bigger, i bought some Limbatas and there about 2 inches maybe bigger. Found another species that confuses me lol. Mantises are alot more complex than i thought.


The easiest way to know is to post a picture. Not sure what you mean by s. cali (religiosa). Well if the male is three inches it is not stagmomantis.


----------



## agent A (Jul 5, 2009)

what about stagmomantis californica???


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 5, 2009)

i got about 5-10 photos i just took of him, it was really hard he keeps flying everywhere, the way i got him to stop was to spray him lol

Here he is, from head to end of wing span he is 3 inches:


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

Does look like stagmomantis. The spots on the wings are throwing me off. I don't recall ever seeing that feature on the carolina mantis.


----------



## ismart (Jul 5, 2009)

Not the greatest pics, but the carolina female is on the left, and the limbata female is on the right.

I'll try and take some better pics soon.

Your male looks more like a limbata male to me.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 5, 2009)

ismart said:


> Your male looks more like a limbata male to me.


Yeah it does, and a fair bit larger than the largest S. carolina female I've ever seen. Large for a male limbata, come to that.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah it does, and a fair bit larger than the largest S. carolina female I've ever seen. Large for a male limbata, come to that.


I second that. At first glance I almost thought chinese.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cool, yeah my female looks like the limbata, i bought 2 limbata females but there only like 2 inches, and my male is 3? how is this possible? my brothers female from the same ooth is that small as well, Amazon the other female from the same Ooth was 3 1/2 to 4 inches long. Why are these 2 particular Limbatas like giants and all others so small? Could access heat make them grow? im almost possitive i cant mate a 3 inch male to a 2 inch female lol heck cannibalize HER lol. Weird Species this is, to have 2 difference sizes as well as different colors.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 5, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> Cool, yeah my female looks like the limbata, i bought 2 limbata females but there only like 2 inches, and my male is 3? how is this possible? my brothers female from the same ooth is that small as well, Amazon the other female from the same Ooth was 3 1/2 to 4 inches long. Why are these 2 particular Limbatas like giants and all others so small? Could access heat make them grow? im almost possitive i cant mate a 3 inch male to a 2 inch female lol heck cannibalize HER lol. Weird Species this is, to have 2 difference sizes as well as different colors.


Do you have a radioactive waste dump near yr house? :lol: 

Heat and food won't do it. By that I mean if you took a bunch of nymphs from one ooth and gave them normal food and heat, and another bunch from the same ooth and gave them excess food and wrrmth, all you,d do is speed up the metamorphosis of the second bunch a bit.

Try and mate that giant male though. I doubt he'll try to eat the female (and if I'm wrong it won't be my loss!) and you might be able to start a super sized strain.

You have a very nice museum there in LA. Had you thought of stopping over there and getting an ID on them?


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 5, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Do you have a radioactive waste dump near yr house? :lol: Heat and food won't do it. By that I mean if you took a bunch of nymphs from one ooth and gave them normal food and heat, and another bunch from the same ooth and gave them excess food and wrrmth, all you,d do is speed up the metamorphosis of the second bunch a bit.
> 
> Try and mate that giant male though. I doubt he'll try to eat the female (and if I'm wrong it won't be my loss!) and you might be able to start a super sized strain.
> 
> You have a very nice museum there in LA. Had you thought of stopping over there and getting an ID on them?


I had no idea there was a museum i could goto to ID them? thats kinda nice lol, You really think the giant male can mate with the midgets? ill try it after the new females are 2 weeks mature. What museum do i goto? God i hope this are the same species, id hate to loose a male to infertile Ooths(by the way, which species need a diapuase again?)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 6, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> I had no idea there was a museum i could goto to ID them? thats kinda nice lol, You really think the giant male can mate with the midgets? ill try it after the new females are 2 weeks mature. What museum do i goto? God i hope this are the same species, id hate to loose a male to infertile Ooths(by the way, which species need a diapuase again?)


Here you go: http://www.nhm.org/ Its's about 25 miles west of you. I thimk. There are directions on the web page.


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2009)

I would like to see the him next to a ruler. Many people think they are bigger than they really are.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> I would like to see the him next to a ruler. Many people think they are bigger than they really are.


its late now but tommorow ill post another pic of him on a ruler, and the midget females as well lol.


----------



## agent A (Jul 6, 2009)

stagmomantis is awesome. I wrote a report on them once fo no reason what so ever. :lol:


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 6, 2009)

agent A said:


> stagmomantis is awesome. I wrote a report on them once fo no reason what so ever. :lol:


Can I see the report, Alex?


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 7, 2009)

hey yall got the pics up and the male is accually 3 inches even and the female 2 inches even lol, nice...

Anywoo here they are:


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

He's not three inches.


----------



## agent A (Jul 7, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Can I see the report, Alex?


The report was a small booklet about the characteristics and life cycle of the stagmomantis species. I left it at school because I wrote it for my LA teacher on my free time (which I had a lot of!)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> He's not three inches.


Looks like between 2 5/8" and 2 3/4". The female should be fine!


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like a limbata male and a different female. Are her hind wings yellow? If they are purple-brown then she might be a californica. Definitely not religiosa of any sort.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 7, 2009)

her under wing is black with a light brown edge, i geuss they are, i was told they where limbatas. Oh well


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 8, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> her under wing is black with a light brown edge, i geuss they are, i was told they where limbatas. Oh well


Yeah, pretty sure that won't be limbata. All of the ones I've had so far have yellow hind wings speckled like your male, but yellow. I've had a couple of males that look just like yours, but not all had the speckling in the wings front or hind wings.


----------

